# The Witcher: Netflix präsentiert Yennefer und Ciri



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Netflix präsentiert Yennefer und Ciri*

						Einen Monat vor dem Release von The Witcher auf Netflix hat das Streaming-Portal neue Poster zur Verfügung gestellt. Dieses Mal handelt es sich um die Charaktere Yennefer, gespielt von Anya Chalotra sowie Ciri, gespielt von Freya Allan. Am 20. Dezember 2019 ist es dann soweit.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Netflix präsentiert Yennefer und Ciri*


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (10. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix präsentiert Yennefer und Ciri*

Scrollt man den Twitter Feed mal durch, merkt man zumindest, dass anscheinend auch während der Post-Production noch einiges an fine tuning am Auftreten und Design der Charaktere gemacht wurde. 
Die Promo-Bilder von Mitte des Jahres unterscheiden sich doch deutlich von den Neueren.
Und das sie es geschafft haben, die eig. viel zu alte Freya Allan doch jung genug zu stylen, dass man Character Progression über den Verlauf der Serie erwarten kann.

Muss ich ehrlich eingestehen, dass das eine der wenigen Produktionen ist, wo meine Zuversicht mit der Zeit gewachsen und nicht gesunken ist.


----------



## yingtao (11. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix präsentiert Yennefer und Ciri*

Die Darstellung der Charaktere gefällt mir persönlich noch immer nicht. Ciri ist selbst auf den neuen Bildern noch zu alt und schaut auf dem einen Promobild auch ziemlich lächerlich aus. Nur weil man ihr Kinderkleidung anzieht schaut sie nicht automatisch 10 Jahre jünger aus. Man könnte aus ihre eine Ciri machen wie sie in Witcher 3 dann auftaucht, also als junge Erwachsene aber die Serie soll zu einer Zeit spielen wo Ciri zwischen 7-14 Jahre alt ist und selbst wenn die Schauspielerin recht jung ausschaut, schaut sie nicht wie 7-14 Jahre aus. Auch finde ich noch immer das auch Yennefer nicht gut gecastet ist. Yennefer kommt aus Nilfgard und Nilfgard liegt im Norden und ist inspiriert vom deutschen und den nordischen Völkern. Wenn ich jetzt an nordische Völker denke, dann denke ich eher an einen sehr hellen Hautton wie z.B. auch bei Ciri. Bei Triss ist es ähnlich. Sie wird mit kastanienbraunen Haaren beschrieben (also rot-braun) aber auf den bisherigen Bildern ist sie mit sehr dunklen Haaren zu sehen und vor allem mit Dekolletee wo sie doch in den Büchern immer bis zum Hals zugeschnürrt rumläuft weil sie auf dem Dekolletee eine große Narbe hat. Geralt finde hingegen gar nicht so schlimm. Vielleicht etwas zu stark mit Muskeln bepackt aber ansonsten schaut er so aus wie man sich Geralt vorstellen würde.


----------

